# Mehrere Brenner in einem System



## NBOne (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir einen Brenntower zum vervielfältigen von CD`s zusammenstellen. Villeicht kennt sich jemand damit aus und kann mir bei den Fragen die ich vor dem Kauf klären möchte weiterhelfen:

1. Unterstützt die Nero 6 Ultra Edition das?
2. Wie sieht es mit den Hardware Anforderungen aus? Brauche ich einen besonders starken Rechner um z.B. auf 3-6 Brennern gleichzeitig zu schreiben?
3. Ginge es mit einem IDE Raid Controller der CD-Rom Laufwerke unterstützt noch mehr als 3 Brenner anzuschließen die Nero dann auch erkennt?

Danke für Antworten!

NBOne


----------



## chmee (23. Mai 2005)

1. CDs oder DVDs ?
2. Bei CDs sollte kein aktueller Rechner überfordert sein, abgesehen davon muß man
auch nicht die schnellste Geschwindigkeit einstellen, mit 24x ist alles zeitlich im
grünen Bereich, finde ich...
3. Auf manchen aktuellen Mainboards hat man inzwischen onboard  2 PATA-und bis zu 6 S-ATA-Ports.
Das heisst, also 10 ATA-Geräte - 2 HDDs und 8 Brenner ist ne gute Zahl..
Erweitern ginge dann auch noch mit PCI-IDE-Controllern...(Jeweils 4 Brenner )

mfg chmee


----------

